# Incra LS on my MFT



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Only took 7 months to finally get my Incra LS and Incra Clean Sweep all set up between my two MFT tables. I think it will work well for what projects I am contemplating. Can't believe how well the Clean Sweep works just hooked up to my Shop Vac and Dust Deputy.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Sounds great, Bill. I'd like to see photos of your setup.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got the table oriented to the fence and due to lack of room in my garage I'm literally down to a couple of inches to work with. Been lurking here for years and finally starting to get a setup that will work for me and my neatnick wife.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Interesting, Bill. In the picture, I assume your other MFT is to the left of the router table. How do you like having the fence on the MFT?

I guess I also prefer to have the miter track parallel to the fence.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Since I just got this set up I'm not completely convinced that the miter track alignment will be what I want. If not then I'm going to have to remove about 6" off the back of the table and turn it so the track is parallel to the fence. Yes, the other MFT is off to the left. I do like the fence on the MFT as I know the fence is square to the table and so far everything has aligned to the router table.
I'm sure there will be some discoveries/adjustments but it seems to be a good start.


----------

